# more fry



## rift lake (Nov 8, 2012)

My Brichardi's have another batch of fry found tonight. Guess I have to get a bigger tank sooner than I hoped since with the new batch the count grows to over 50. On the other hand I guess I must be doing something right


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

congrats


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

You had better start finding some new homes or a LFS to take some cause they won't stop until tank is full.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

When I had my tang. cichlids in my 180 the brichardis tried to do as dalfed said(they spawned like 30+ times),but only like 5 fry in total ever grew,the rest helped everyone else grow!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Congrats! I would say you are doing something right.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

Congrats!.I thank to your going to find a good home for some of them.


----------

